# Salad diet ?



## matt17 (Apr 28, 2011)

Read somewhere that eating salad before the main meals of the day will totally cut the appetite. Tried it the other day,  but through my surprise what happened was quite the opposite. The salad made me  hungrier than ever Not sure if to continue or to quit this diet. Thanks


----------



## tyra10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't suffer of hunger. Eat often, small portion of good carbs, good proteins and fats. You will feel good at all times and still loose fat


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 30, 2011)

matt17 said:


> Read somewhere that eating salad before the main meals of the day will totally cut the appetite. Tried it the other day,  but through my surprise what happened was quite the opposite. The salad made me  hungrier than ever Not sure if to continue or to quit this diet. Thanks



Salad never fills me up. I'm still hungry after I eat it.


----------



## anton88 (May 1, 2011)

Soups are low calories and good feelers. You also get a good veggie intake. It pretty much cut the hunger.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 2, 2011)

You shouldn't be getting issues if your diet is spread out and consisting of lots of complex carbs and protein with good fats. If you keep finding yourself craving more that is a good thing... a sign of being more anabolic. Just keep eating more of the same thing (protein). If you want snacks then nuts or peanut butter are good. And yes you can still cut with all the above foods. Cottage cheese with fruit is my fav snack. Even BCAA's with some coconut oil should fill you alittle. Whats your diet looking like?


----------



## ASHOP (May 3, 2011)

anton88 said:


> Soups are low calories and good feelers. You also get a good veggie intake. It pretty much cut the hunger.



Good choice. With canned soup be careful of the ingredients. Some of these are loaded in sodium.


----------

